# Best fish food for tropical freshwater tank?



## newguppy (Apr 12, 2012)

What IS the best fish food? I know you must feed a varied diet with veggies, live food, etc. but what is a good staple food?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A good quaity flake or pellet.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it depends on what your feeding also.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

quality flake/pellet, live or frozen food as well. Based of course off of what type of fish it is.


----------



## newguppy (Apr 12, 2012)

I think i'm gonna put corys, platys, swordtails, guppies, other small, peaceful freshwater fish. Not all of them, i just havent decided yet.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

To a degree, it depends on where you are. It's hard to suggest brands when they are different in every country. 
I use a good quality colour flake, and a basic flake as staples, for most fish, but I also add a lot of veggie and spirulina flakes for my mollies and Limia.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I feed my fish everything...

flake, pellets, wafers, dried shrimp, live shrimp, blood worms, black worms, garlic... 

i also take some pellets, wafers and dried shrimp, then grind them all up together for a powdery mix that my small fish (tetras/danios) absolutely go crazy for.

Variety is key. Also do NOT GET GOLDFISH FLAKE FOOD! Make sure you get tropical fish flake food. I made the mistake of buying goldfish flakes (oh look... 20oz of flakes for $2, sure!) and NONE of my fish will eat them.


----------

